# Freelancing Thoughts From A Former Employee



## The_Traveler (Apr 28, 2015)

Another truly excellent article from Alex Garcia - formerly a staff photographer for Chicago Sun-Times.

His blog is well-written and always enlightening.

15 Freelancing Thoughts from a Former Staffer Assignment Chicago


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 29, 2015)

I thought this was going to be a cynical doomsday piece but it was rather insightful and optimistic instead. A good read.


----------

